# Fountain Pen Knowlwdge.



## avbill (Mar 2, 2008)

I visited several book stores today. searching for either fountain pen books or magazines. I came up with a big fat zero.  I even went to Home  office depot to search for fountain pen ink. I came up zero.  I was two times at bat and struck out twice. [B)][:0]


NOW  does any body have an idea what  book-- will have the background the details of fountain pens so I can develop some knowledge on fountain pens. 

I have also read several internet sites.  

any ideas  Bill Daniels


----------



## jeffj13 (Mar 2, 2008)

Bill, 

I would hang out over at the fountain pen network.

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/

jeff


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 2, 2008)

Not a direct answer to your question but if you ever get down to the LA area, you owe it to yourself to stop by the Fountain Pen Shop in Monrovia.

This pen shop has been in existance since the early 20's and still has a LOT of original goodies plus tons of books and magazines, old and new.  While in the area around Christmas, I visited the shop several times and just couldn't get enough of the place.  If you want to learn anything about fountain pens, just ask Fred Krinkle who has worked there since 1945!

Interesting reading... http://www.stylophilesonline.com/archive/jan03/03vint.htm


----------



## penmaker56 (Mar 2, 2008)

Bill,

One of the "bibles" for fountain pen collectors is "Fountain Pens of the World" by Andreas Lambrou. It mainly shows past and present pens from almost every manufacturer, but it does have some diagrams on feeds and filling systems. The two major magazines for pen collectors are 'Stylus' and 'Pen World' magazines. The magazines you should be able to find in a bookstore, but books on fountain pens are better found in pen stores.

For fountain pen ink, I usually recommend Pelikan,Visconti, or Aurora inks to the newbies that walk into the pen stores, the colors are limited but they flow well and do not clog the feed and nib, plus they do not bleed out on some papers. Do not use india inks in a fountain pen, they will ruin the pen and it will have to be professionally cleaned.

If you do not have any fine pen stores in your area, try Fountain Pen Hospital in NYC or Bertram's Inkwell or Fahrney's in the DC area.

I hope this helps.

Richard Greenwald


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 2, 2008)

You need to go spend some time at Richard Binder's website.  You will learn a metric ton of knowledge over there and well spread around the years and brands.

www.richardspens.com


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 2, 2008)

Bill, if you want to try some ink before you buy, please vist James at Pear Tree Pens and take advantage of his "sample program" where you get 4 samples mailed for $4.00 and they will be enough to fill our pen's at least once.

http://shop.peartreepens.com/product.sc?categoryId=5&productId=77

My favorites are Visconti, Diamine, and Noodlers.  

However, I just got a sample bottle of the "FPN" Noodlers Galileo Manuscript Brown and I think I am in love!  [:I]


----------



## Malainse (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> You need to go spend some time at Richard Binder's website.  You will learn a metric ton of knowledge over there and well spread around the years and brands.
> 
> www.richardspens.com



I agree....


----------



## burr (Mar 3, 2008)

Are you looking for books on how to use them or history of them?


----------



## Buzz (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> You need to go spend some time at Richard Binder's website.  You will learn a metric ton of knowledge over there and well spread around the years and brands.
> 
> www.richardspens.com



Great resource!! Thanks.


----------



## marionquill (Mar 7, 2008)

Bill, this isn't a book, but I found it to be a great resource regarding fountain pens:  http://www.rickconner.net/penspotters/construction.html

Jason


----------



## LostintheWoods (Mar 8, 2008)

Anthony Turchetta can certainly help you with your ink needs, and can more than likely point you to a few good books, as well.


----------



## Palmetto_Dave (Mar 9, 2008)

A great mail order catalog from Fountain Pen Hospital. Plus, there is a magazine called Pen World International that I get. Great articles there...


----------



## Aderhammer (Mar 9, 2008)

For some reason I have an odd pic of Lou wearing a monk outfit and carrying a fountain pen like it was holy and delivering it to the fountain pen gods! (I know this was a random post)


----------

